# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  آیا سایت یا نرم افزاری برای تبدیل html به apk هست؟

## NitroPlus

سلام
من یه وب اپلیکیشن می خوام طراحی کنم برای دریافت شبکه های رادیویی و تلویزیونی صدا و سیما.
الان در حال طراحی به صورت فایل html هستم حاالا می خوام بدونم آیا امکانش هست که من این فایل ها رو بعد طراحی به یک اپ اندرویدی تبدیل کنم اونم لوکال چون با یکی از دوستان که صحبت کردم گفت باید سایتت آپ شده باشه!

ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید

----------


## mehrdad1261

سلام دوست من
فکر نمی کنم به این راحتی ها باشه . شما باید مجوز ارتباط با اینترنت رو داخل برنامه بگیری بعد اون صفحه را لود کنی . میشه داخل برنامه صفحه html لود کنی .ولی برای تماشای فیلم فکر نکنم به همین راحتی ها باشه . یه برنامه من تو بازار دیدم که شبکه تلویزیونی را نمایش میداد .
ایشالا در کارت موفق باشی ( جوینده ، یابندس )

----------


## abbasalim

یعنی میخواین یه صفحه html در برنامه اندرویدیتون نشون بدین؟

----------


## bah.man

سلام دوست عزیز
من چند وقتیه دارم این کار رو با فون گپ انجام میدم
ینی با اچ تی ام ال و سی اس اس طراحی موکنم و خروجی ای پی کا یا همون آندروید میگیرم
اولاش یخورده خسته کنندس ولی خیلی حرفه ایه 

من از آموزش زیر شرو شردم خودم


http://p30download.com/fa/entry/48735/


البته یه خورده گوگل کنی کلی مطلب میتونی پیدا کنی.


http://phonegap.com/

----------


## Amyr mohammad1212

سلام من میخوام یه برنا مه با html بنویسم که انلاین باشه کسی میدونه چه پیشنیازی میخواد

----------


## مهدی-گیک

سلام اره هست ولی باید یکم با برنامه نویسی اندورید آشنا باشی
لینک دانلود نرم افزار
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...=1613148976928

----------


## capitan_nemesis

با  phonegap میتونی

----------


## morteza_mokhtari

سلام.برای تبدیل سایت به اپلیکیشن می توانید از سایت http://website2app.ir  استفاده کنید. کد html را هم می توانید با ارسال برای پشتیبانی سایت تبدیل به apk کنید.

----------

